# ozark wreck



## grouper trooper

i was a regular to the old forum but just found the new forum. anyways i am planning on heading out to the ozark 28 miles south of destin pass in 330ft. i was wondering if there are any other wrecks/bottomin that general area?? i heard there was a sub. to the west a little, but any info would be greatly appriciated


----------



## PaleRed

Not sure about other #s close to the Ozark, but be careful going there if you haven't been there before. I think there maybe some bad #s floating around for that spot. Its a long way to go to find a flat bottom. Good luck!


----------



## joebagadonuts

Ozark #'s: N29 55.088 W86 34.928

We did not get out there this year, but in the past have caught some nice AJs there. On the other hand, we have also been skunked once or twice. But there's plenty of other bottom to fish out that way if the Ozark isn't producing.

Good luck & post a report!


----------



## Hook

Turn your botom finder on a few miles north of theOzark and find natural rocks. Should be some grouper.


----------



## Tuna Man

http://www.halfhitch.com/GPS.asp?StoreLoc=Destin


----------



## timl74

stop off at mingo ridge on your way out, the numbers aboveare good ones, and i havent found much around it. There are some large 70-90 lb aj's on so be ready, and it sure is deep.. i get tired of cranking after a couple of hours, i would definately consider jigging. Have fun, i might see you there saturday, if we dont go to the 3x5s.

Tim


----------



## reelfinatical

We're going to the Ozark Saturday too... see you out there! We'll be thecrazyonesin the white boat anchorednear the wreck - lol.


----------



## Heller High Water

I was one of those guys whom tried those bad numbers...........:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Especially when they were off of a map I purchased at West Marine. :doh


----------



## reelfinatical

The public map numbers are bad and the Half Hitch numbers are bad. We found that out twice. ugh. Now we have good numbers that a friendwas nice enough to share with us.


----------



## fishead

have yall cAught any big gags or snappers off of it?


----------



## lobsterman

A friend of mine dove on the ozark a few weeks back using tri-mix and he said there were big snapper and hugh aj's and some nice scamp but didn't see any gags. The snapper were tight to the hull and the aj's were around the crows nest. and the scamp were just off the fan tail


----------



## timl74

if your anchored up, i want to tie off to you.. i cant anchor that deep


----------



## reelfinatical

We've got roughly 500' of rope, a wreck anchor, and no windlass - lol ... :hotsun


----------

